# Getting FreeBSD 9.0 working as Xen domU.



## romihs (Aug 8, 2012)

Hello,

I am attempting to get FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 running under XEN as a HVM domU with PV drivers, but have not been able to build a working kernel.

Now, I do not have any experience building FreeBSD kernels, so I know that I am doing something wrong.

I was just wondering if anyone had luck getting FreeBSD 9.0 running under XEN?

I can't even get FreeBSD to install in an HVM domU, which as I understand things, should work fine. I get a kernel panic out of memory. It shows me that I only have 1M of RAM.

My config file:

```
builder = "hvm"
vcpus = 2
memroy = 2048
disk =  [
        'file:/home/sandi/Downloads/freebsd.iso,hdc:cdrom,r',
        'phy:/dev/xen-dom0/freebsd,hda,w'
        ]
name = "freebsd"
vif = ['bridge=xenbr0,mac=00:16:3e:00:af:d8']
serial = 'pty'

pci = [ '05:00.0' ]

 vnc=1
 vnclisten="0.0.0.0"
 vncconsole=1
 vncpasswd=''
```

As can be seen, I have allocated 2Gigs to the VM.


I want FreeBSD 9.0 amd64 running under XEN because I need to import a zfs pool (v.28), as I could not get my SAS card passed through to an OpenIndiana domU for this purpose.
I would prefer to use FreeBSD over OpenIndiana anyway, and am hoping to get it working with the SAS card passed through to the FreeBSD domU.

Any help or pointers would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2012)

The Howto section is not for asking how to do things.

[thread=3888]Posting in Howtos & FAQs[/thread]

Moved.

Have a look at this thread: [thread=10268]HOWTO: Create a FreeBSD 8 i386 Xen PV domU[/thread]


----------

